# TC29D Hydraulics



## 4rings (Feb 14, 2016)

Newbie here, but I've had this tractor since new, back in '99. 
I've recently noticed that the 3 point lift arms will fall, with no load, when the tractor sits for a day. When running, I can also hear it correcting the height quite often, when I have a blade on the back. It never used to due this. Any ideas on what the problem is? 
I just finished replacing some seals on the steering control valve, as those were leaking. I understand hydraulics fairly well, but have never worked on a 3 point lift. 

Tom


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What you describe is often the result of worn piston seals within the three point lift cylinder. The piston and seals can be removed without removing the entire housing from the tractor. Unfortunately however, it does require removal of the seat, fenders, and related panels.


----------



## 4rings (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, I was figuring it was something like that. I'll have to start doing some research on how to pull it apart. It needs a good cleaning under there anyway. 
I see you're in central KY, I'm up in Georgetown.


----------



## 4rings (Feb 14, 2016)

So Probably just #36 (O-Ring) & #9 (back-up ring) are needed?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You should study this page as well since there are some items listed here you may also need/want to replace.

cupartstore.agrilture.newholland.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr48150ar322832


----------



## 4rings (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, since I have to remove the cyl head to get at the piston O-Rings, I should also replace #4, 5 & 6?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds correct so far. Once you remove the panels, something else may become evident.


----------



## 4rings (Feb 14, 2016)

I've been delinquent in posting the results of this. 3 point hitch is fixed. It no longer settles or constantly self corrects. 
Some note. You do have to remove ALL the covers. Seat, fenders and column covers. Unfortunately that means the hydraulic joystick and 7 hyd lines, if you have it. Motion pedal, etc. all have to be removed. Once you have all that off, the repair is only 1/2 an hour. 
Remove the cover, you can see the cylinder and piston. The cylinder slides right out and then you can knock the piston out. Replace the o-ring and backer ring. Replace the o-ring in the cover that slides into the cylinder and the little o-ring that seals the relief to the housing.
In the last picture you can see the rod that the piston pushes against. This is connected to the lift arms.
I took the opportunity to clean and paint all the hidden area. That's the OCD part of me coming out. 
Thanks for the help!


----------

